# GNOME, printing, LibreOffice, Canon MX-890



## KenGordon (Oct 5, 2013)

OK. So when you add 
	
	



```
gnome_enable="YES"
```
 you do NOT have to include 
	
	



```
hald_enable="YES"
```
 nor 
	
	



```
dbus_enable="YES"
```
?

However, since I added the last two commands before I installed GNOME, should I remove those? What "bad things" occur if I leave them in?

Secondly (and I hope I can do this without beginning another thread), I have installed CUPS and spadmin. My printer, a Canon MX-890 is networked. I have the correct IP for the printer and its MAC address. CUPS finds the printer just fine, and I can configure it OK. Then LibreOffice Writer recognizes the printer, and I can set the printer as the default printer with CUPS.

However, there is no combination of settings that will allow the printer to actually print. I get a 
	
	



```
printer busy
```
 message in the print queue, and nothing ever happens.

I went out on the web last night and did a thorough search for similar problems, then went to Canon's Australian office to down load a file that is labeled for use with Linux. According to what I found (from a Japanese user of FreeBSD) the procedure to use the Canon printer is fairly long and involved. It appears that one must use some sort of Linux emulator within FreeBSD in order to use the files required. This seems to me to be overly involved. Is there a simpler solution?

Thirdly, I find that when I fire up spadmin, I get an error message about "...no writeable files..." which turns out (if what I found last night still works with 9.1 RELEASE) to be a completely bogus, nonsensical error message. There were two lines of code given to fix this, but a) I have no idea WHERE these should be written, and b) I have no idea if those will work with 9.1-RELEASE.

Can anyone help or advise? Thanks!


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 15, 2013)

Have you read and followed the instructions given in /usr/ports/print/cups/pkg-message?

Please, show your /etc/devfs.rules and make sure your user is a member of the cups group.

```
[CMD]% grep cups /etc/group[/CMD]
cups:*:193:root,charly
```

Read this article might help to solve your issue


----------

